# Need Your Help Please...



## PlowMaster (Dec 31, 2003)

I have a question:

My neighbors say i'm probably the best plow guy around and I get alot of work, the problem is all my plowing is done with my back plow(See the Picture) since I havn't purchased a front plow yet.

My arms and legs get very tired and my neck aches really bad because I have to plow everything in reverse (Not to mention the fact that I'm probably gonna burn out the reverse gear on my tranny). Anyway, I'm seriously considering the Sam's Club plow (Which is VERY heavy duty) or the snow bear, how do these compare to the Blizzard? Also,should I consider installing timbrens?

In case the pic don't load my rig is a caravan with a heavy duty back plow.


----------



## gt_racer50 (Dec 4, 2003)

There, Thats what I'm Talkin About.


----------



## gt_racer50 (Dec 4, 2003)

In all seriousness, I think that if you just get a set of 35x12.50x15's would be all that you would need initially. I did notice that you don't have a strobe beacon, that would be another good place to start. I don't think that you would need a set of timbrens, because if you put a plow on the front, it would balance everything out, as far as weight goes. Let me study this picture a little longer, and I might be able to offer some more suggestions later. Though I'm sure within a short period of time you will get all the help that you need.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

> _Originally posted by PlowMaster _
> *Anyway, I'm seriously considering the Sam's Club plow (Which is VERY heavy duty) or the snow bear, how do these compare to the Blizzard? Also,should I consider installing timbrens?
> *


They don't. You consider a Snow Bear as a Heavy Duty plow? Nobody else in the industry does - the manufacturer calls it a Personal Use Plow - not for commercial use.

I'm not bashing Snow Bear - they have thier place. Just not in a commercial setting.

This would be similar to comparing a sled to a Lexus. They are both meant to move people from one place to another, but ....


----------



## vector6 (Aug 6, 2003)

your not serious are you ?


----------



## PlowMaster (Dec 31, 2003)

Yes...Can you help?


----------



## gordyo (Feb 12, 2002)

I just have one question. Would that van in this plow configuration be considered a rear wheel drive vehicle??


----------



## mdb landscaping (Sep 29, 2000)

here we go again......id suggest moving this into the personal use section, cause if you are seriously considering plowing commercial with either plow your talking about your van will fall apart, im sorry for my smart remark


----------



## windmill (Dec 3, 2002)

Must have been snowing like a lab rat behind your truck when you took that picture. Excellent photography I would have to say.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

windmill, on second look, I agree.


----------



## EJK2352 (Jul 22, 2001)

Keep using that minivan for plowing and I'll guarantee you'll smoke the transmission. Chrysler minivans have a weak transmission to begin with. The added stress of plowing will just hasten it's demise.


----------



## bluenite608 (Dec 12, 2003)

WAIT A MIN. IS THIS GUY ALL THERE???????? A MINI VAN???????
COME ON GUY!!!!


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Here's to the mini van people


----------



## Turfmower (Dec 20, 2003)

I don't beleive you guys are falling for this. Plow master is Laughing his ass off at you


----------



## KatWalk (Oct 12, 2002)

*LMAO!!!!*

I would suggest putting some extra groceries in the back for added down pressure on the plow. Does that van have dual sliding side doors?? Maybe you could rig something "monster garage" style to pop out the sides for some additional clean up. Thanks for the laugh. Happy New Year to all!!!!!


----------



## BWinkel (Oct 23, 2003)

I'd recommend a Blizzard 810.


----------



## PlowMaster (Dec 31, 2003)

I originally bought the rear plow when I hired this guy with a blizzard to plow my driveway. He plowed it alright, and popped out my cobble stones on my apron like they were teeth on a crack addict. After that, I said that's it and bought my own plow. The guy I bought it from never explained that I would have to drive in reverse for 12 hours straight.


----------



## PROPJCKEY (Nov 19, 2003)

THAT IS A SWEET AS* RIG! YOU FORGOT THE SALT SPREADER ON TH FRONT!
-Jeffpayup


----------



## Jerre Heyer (Mar 19, 2002)

And with a name like PlowMaster I just had to look when he was asking for help.

I just would like to congratulate the dealer that sold him that rig. 

Personally I would have installed a front mounted reciever and put the plow on the front and then put the spreader on the back. Given the guy an $2999 extended warranty plan that covered the plow and then taken off for the Bahamas for the rest of the month.

Jerre


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

I'm still trying to figure out what kind of plow that is. It kind of looks like a glorified scoop shovel with no tripping action. No back plow like I've ever seen.

I realize the picture is total caa-caa, but he asked about a Snowbear vs a Blizzard. Actually, I think he should get a Fisher 10' Muni plow (1556#). Cut off the rear half of the roof for a 2 yd sander, put on a set of Timbrens and he's all set to go make some money.


----------



## ProEnterprises (Dec 16, 2003)

the plow he has is a snosport utility plow that is for a rear mount.

if this is a joke, then haha, you got a laugh. 

if its not then i woudl suggest that you immediately stop plowing in reverse in a MINIVAN before you really piss you wife off.


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

Plowmaster.......Nice Rig ! Do they make those rear plows
for a Cadillac ?
Golly, if they do I can rid of my truck and use my Caddy on
my route! Thanks...............geo


----------



## JMR (Feb 24, 2003)

Go to http://www.realtruck.com to check out the snow sport plows. Plowmaster's picture is taken off this website. You can even use the plow to spread gravel in the summertime. It says so right on the website. I'm going to equip my entire fleet with these.


----------



## Crumm (Nov 5, 2003)

I think a Blizzard on the front and a side-wing would finish that plow rig off just right. Probably very maneuverable. 

Do you think someone would actually try to plow snow with a minivan. I think not but funny post there Plow Master.


----------



## gt_racer50 (Dec 4, 2003)

It wouldn't surprise me, there is a guy in central Ohio that runs a mowing business in a small van with a kayak and a sears cargo holder on the roof of his van. He also has every piece of equipement that you can get for a landscape trailer on his trailer. Water jug holder, backpack blower holder, trimmer rack, string reel and whatever else you could buy. If you pay attention while you are traveling from job to job, you will see it all. Weekend warriors!! I've seen guys in ford taurus's, Honda Accords and god knows what else mowing grass.


----------



## rewoodworking (Dec 19, 2003)

just break down and get a real truck with a real plow if you are going to plow anyone else but your own drive


----------



## ProEnterprises (Dec 16, 2003)

dont you guys see that this is a joke?


----------



## rewoodworking (Dec 19, 2003)

god i hope so for your sake


----------



## Bolts Indus. (Dec 22, 2003)

It's hard to tell if it's a joke. Man I have seen plows on the front of cars. I am not kidding you. He is just up the street from me. Come and see.


----------



## bluenite608 (Dec 12, 2003)

if he is for real then he has some MAJOR ISSUES!!! I think he should play it safe and give the van back to his wife, go to Home Depot and buy a shovel. Cause if this CLOWN is serious then it would be safer for all of us if he was not out on the road during any storms! 

NOTHING WOULD BE BETTER THAN SEEING THAT MINI VAN STICKING OUT OF A SNOW BANK!! AND IF I SEE THAT I WOULD POST PICTURES REAL QUICK ,.....AFTER I BURIED IT COMPLETLY!


----------



## bluenite608 (Dec 12, 2003)

HEY LONG ISLAND GUYS, WATCH OUT!!!! I JUST NOTICED THAT THIS CLOWN IS LOCATED ON THE ISLAND (so he claims)

never know, use caution!!!
see ya in the snow bank PLOW MASTER!


----------



## Crumm (Nov 5, 2003)

Attention.... PlowMaster spotted in snow drift....He needs a tow...

Check out this LINK


----------



## parrothead (Nov 19, 2003)

wouldnt he have been better off with an 800 dollar snowblower from lowes to do his own drive. personaly i would like to see the blizzard 810 on the front. a little fabrication and i bet he could weld a mount on top of the back plow for a salt spreader, and like the other post said, a side wing on one side and a training wheel on the other. anyway, its something to think about, i wish i could have thought something up this good


----------



## gt_racer50 (Dec 4, 2003)

If it has doors on both sides, he could mount a couple of mower decks that would drop down, put a spreader on the front and he would be set. In the winter he can plow snow, spread salt, in the spring and summer he can box drag new yards, use the spreader to put down grass seed, then come back and mow the grass. Talk about a multifunctional vehicle. I think his wife could still grocery shop and take the kids to little league in it.


----------



## tawilson (Nov 21, 2003)

I can't believe I just plopped down the money for a F250 when all I had to do was put a plow on my wife's van.


----------



## rewoodworking (Dec 19, 2003)

you started the new year off bad already buying a ford

you know the saying f found o on r road d dead
we cant forget fix or repair daily


----------



## tawilson (Nov 21, 2003)

I have hit 2 deer with a Chevy and none with a Ford over a period of 35 years so obviously the Ford is a better choice for me.


----------



## rewoodworking (Dec 19, 2003)

well i don't see that as a bad thing if you where a deer hunter 
now that you mention it i always get my deer when deer hunt and when my bud brings his ford the deer are no where to be found


----------



## PROPJCKEY (Nov 19, 2003)

HOLY CRAP!

www.realtruck.com ....they actually DO sell this thing for a minivan! I have NEVER seen anyone who drives a minivan that even knows how to use side mirrors. If I were a cop, I would give this guy a ticket just for being an idiot!


----------



## rewoodworking (Dec 19, 2003)

you know it think they call it a snow sport i seen them when i was looking for a plow


----------



## PlowMaster (Dec 31, 2003)

You know what... 

I try to ask a question and get some real help and all you guys do is beat me up. You talk all this stuff about your rigs, but why don't you try plowing in reverse for 14 hours straight and see how it feels. Try plowing a whole shopping center around medians and speed bups in reverse and let's see how well you do.

They call me the PlowMaster because I do what I do, and I do it well while doing it all in reverse. 

Alot of people in my town yell out "Thanks Plow Master!" and "Your The Best PlowMaster!"when I drive by in the snow and when I help them ou when their in a jam. 

Again, all I wanted to know was if the Sams Club front plow was any good thats all...

PlowMaster


----------



## bluenite608 (Dec 12, 2003)

i agree with PROPJCKEY the guy must be an idiot!!! come on a f**cking mini van. I could plow more snow with my r/c clodbuster plow!!! The fact is though,.....if a cop did see him, he would laugh just like we are doing!!


----------



## bluenite608 (Dec 12, 2003)

" THANKS PLOWMASTER"!!!! COME ON GUY!!! YOU ARE TELLING US THAT YOU PLOW A PARKING LOT!!! BE FOR REAL CLOWN!!!


----------



## JMR (Feb 24, 2003)

I think this guy is getting under everybody skin just as he intended to do. I would guess he is sitting back getting a good laugh as he pulls our legs. THIS GUY IS NOT FOR REAL. He is spoofing us and plowsite.com.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Again, in answer to your question - NO, NO and NO.

"...but why don't you try plowing in reverse for 14 hours straight and see how it feels. Try plowing a whole shopping center around medians and speed bups in reverse and let's see how well you do." 
Why would I want to plow in reverse? Let alone for 14 hours. I don't want to see how it feels. Why are you if you think it's a bad thing? Someone actually hired you to plow a shopping center? Balony!!!

"Again, all I wanted to know was if the Sams Club front plow was any good thats all..." 
NO, not for commercial plowing.

Are you going to ignore my response again?


----------



## JMR (Feb 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mick _
> *Again, in answer to your question - NO, NO and NO.
> 
> "...but why don't you try plowing in reverse for 14 hours straight and see how it feels. Try plowing a whole shopping center around medians and speed bups in reverse and let's see how well you do."
> ...


I think plowmaster & mick are one in the same


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

i think u should buy the a real truck or ur minivan is gonna go boom


----------



## bluenite608 (Dec 12, 2003)

*plow this*

hey plow master why dont you sell the mini van and get yourself one of these, at least you wont have that neck problem you might get some hand cramps from the controller 

jeff


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

thats cool i want one of those for when im done plowing put the link up


----------



## windmill (Dec 3, 2002)

OK PlowMaster is REAL I saw him the other day and he WAS plowing a shopping center. Shame on you guys for not believing him. You aught to be whipped for all the ungrateful things you have said about him!!!!!!!























I saw him go from one end of the lot to the other, then turn around his truck and back up all the way to the other end, then turn around his truck and back up all the way to the other end, then . . . . . 

PlowMaster I think I have the solution, when I plow forward I don't turn around to plow back. I usually back up (pretty fast) and cut my next row. Now . . . . all you have to do is back up, drive straight forward and cut your next row backing up. Half the pain in the neck. PROBLEM SOLVED.

I hope your speedometer goes back-wards when you back up, then your vehicle will be worth millions with all of the negative mileage it will have on it.

Post pictures of your truck working, we are up for a few good chuckles, er . . . pictures.


----------



## rewoodworking (Dec 19, 2003)

where in ny are you( what town)


----------



## PlowMaster (Dec 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by windmill _
> *Post pictures of your truck working, we are up for a few good chuckles, er . . . pictures. *


So tell me this windmill:

How am I going to plow backwards, navigate the speedbumps and take a picture of myself doing this all at the same time?? Huh??

Unbelievable.


----------



## chevy guy37 (Nov 8, 2003)

Well...Its quite simple. Ill make it easy for you.
1.)In the middle of plowing, you get out of your minivan and take a snapshot of your van.


----------



## chevy guy37 (Nov 8, 2003)

Seriously, what are you doing plowing a shopping center with a minivan with a backplow going backwards. come on.......


----------



## Tom Smith (Nov 8, 2003)

Plowmaster.... U need to get rid of that plow or whatever it is....... mini vans are not for plowing


----------



## Tom Smith (Nov 8, 2003)

Alot of people in my town yell out "Thanks Plow Master!" and "Your The Best PlowMaster!"when I drive by in the snow and when I help them ou when their in a jam. 



No they are laughing and yelling " look at the idiot with the plow on the back of his mini van.... doesnt he know the plow goes on the front"


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

I'm out of this one. JMR, I don't think you were serious, but I assure you I am not Plowmaster. Look at the date I joined and # of posts. Usually people like Plowmaster usually only last for a couple months, tops and get banned. Then come back under another name. Which may be the case here. I originally gave serious response, only to get irritated by his ongoing foolishness. 

My day of boredom is over - on to bigger and better things.


----------



## JMR (Feb 24, 2003)

I would like plowmaster to fill us in what he is charging for his services. Do you offer salt & sanding services? How many commercial accounts do you have? How many residential? 14 hours of plowing in a mini van? pretty impressive. Were is your light bar. I aspire to be just like plowmaster, but I'm looking at something a little more durable than a Chrysler mini van. I'm going to put one of these plows on the front and back. Only got the front one mounted so far so here is a picture. Rear plow is ordered.


----------



## gordyo (Feb 12, 2002)

Mick,

Remember this??

http://www.968.net/modifications/snowplow.htm


----------



## djg0770 (Dec 16, 2003)

First of all, let me start out by saying that I'm not "PlowMaster"...

You guys have got to have some respect for these minivans. I wouldn't dare plow in my wife's minivan, but when I went on the web to figure out how to rebuild the trans on that thing, I found this

http://www.turbovan.net/van.html

Now, if the link doesn't work, go to google or yahoo or whatever engine you use and punch in 14 second minivan, and then click on one of the turbovan links.

This guy has a minivan that's done the 1/4 mile in 12.56 seconds at 105.44 mph.

Still wouldn't put a plow on the back or the front though...


----------



## rewoodworking (Dec 19, 2003)

they sent me a video of how it works anyone want to learn how to plow


----------



## JMR (Feb 24, 2003)

This is opening my eyes to a whole new way of looking at snow removal equipment. Now I'm thinking a Cooper Mini with a Boss V Plow or maybe a Blizzard.


----------



## JMR (Feb 24, 2003)

I got a call into Jeese James. This sounds like a great monster garage project.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

> _Originally posted by gordyo _
> *Mick,
> 
> Remember this??
> ...


Jeff, I don't remember that one specifically. But I remember a couple of threads about plowing with a Porsche. Another was with a Vette and I think there was a Festiva. And the classic - "I want a real plow on my unibody Jeep Grand Cherokee. Don't tell me it can't be done, just tell me how to do it." I thought I was going to choke I got to laughing so hard at that one.


----------



## rewoodworking (Dec 19, 2003)

they have a video on how to plow with when you go to a job you have to get out of the mini van and drop the plow down and when you are done you have to get back out and lift it up so you can drive down the road when i say that i changed the site


----------



## parrothead (Nov 19, 2003)

*im a little confused*

i've got an 02 chevy dually that weighs almost 10000 pounds when its in plow mode. i go to a lot and have to use four wheel drive, i couldnt imagine plowing with two wheel drive. i suspect if it takes him 14 hours plowing backwards, those of us that have a more conventional set up could do it in what, 30-35 minutes. rob


----------



## windmill (Dec 3, 2002)

Sorry PlowMaster, I thought you might have someone doing the sidewalks who could have taken the picture. I guess a picture of the truck by a snow pile that it pushed up would be fairly impressive. You could either park the truck by it and take the picture yourself, being careful you don't fall coming down the pile, or ask one of your fans to take a picture. I wouldn't think it would be imposing on them, maybe some of them would even want to be in the picture. 
Do you do the sidewalks at the mall with the truck as well? That mall is massive.


----------



## Heron Cove PM (Aug 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Eyesell _
> *Here's to the mini van people   *


NO HERE"S TO MINI VAN PEOPLE


----------



## ProEnterprises (Dec 16, 2003)

plowmaster- all i want to know is this. 

how do you have time to go shopping, drop the kids off at soccer practice, pick up the dry cleaning, order dinner, grab a present for your daughters friends birthday party, take the dog to the vet, have coffe with your girlfriends and still have time TO PLOW PARKING LOTS IN REVERSE?

how do you find time for opra and doctor phil?


----------



## ProEnterprises (Dec 16, 2003)

plowmaster- all i want to know is this. 

how do you have time to go shopping, drop the kids off at soccer practice, pick up the dry cleaning, order dinner, grab a present for your daughters friends birthday party, take the dog to the vet, have coffe with your girlfriends and still have time TO PLOW PARKING LOTS IN REVERSE?

how do you find time for opra and doctor phil?


----------



## chevy guy37 (Nov 8, 2003)

I could see him driving down the road and all the other plowers looking at him like....What the f*** is that joker doing.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Good response Mick! 
I think the best thing to do with that van is push it into a snow bank with a real truck and plow! As far as saying that a sno-bear is heavyduty, well I can say that about my shovel!


----------



## PROPJCKEY (Nov 19, 2003)

maybe PLOWMASTER could spend some time with the local little leagues and box drag their diamonds in the spring! I just can't believe that a company would actually make a piece of crap like that and that people would buy it! Imagine the look on the service managers face when this dork brings that thing in for warranty work!.......Can you say "frame alignment?"
-Jeff-


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPJCKEY
> maybe PLOWMASTER could spend some time with the local little leagues and box drag their diamonds in the spring! I just can't believe that a company would actually make a piece of crap like that and that people would buy it! Imagine the look on the service managers face when this dork brings that thing in for warranty work!.......Can you say "frame alignment?"
> 
> _


----------



## rewoodworking (Dec 19, 2003)

i think i have the answer for plowmaster on ebay they are selling a rear mounted camera you can put the screen in the dash and you can feel like you are plowing forward


----------



## windmill (Dec 3, 2002)

OK PlowMaster, I don't think anyone has answered your question yet so I will. The Sams Club front plow is a good plow, no, it's a great plow. I would buy one if it worked for the applications I needed it for but it doesn't so I won't. The other problem I would have is getting it to B.C., probably too costly. I have never seen one and know nothing about them but if toiyabe can do what toiyabe can do with his plow then I'm sure you will be able to do what you will beable to do with your plow.

I hope I have been helpful in answering your question, keep them coming.
Good luck, and happy plowing. :waving:


----------



## wiz griz (Jan 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PlowMaster _
> *I have a question:
> 
> My neighbors say i'm probably the best plow guy around and I get alot of work, the problem is all my plowing is done with my back plow(See the Picture) since I havn't purchased a front plow yet.
> ...


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

WTF DO PEOPLE COPY AND PASTE THE ORIN POSTING THATS SO STUPID


----------



## wiz griz (Jan 3, 2004)

*Re: Re: Need Your Help Please...*



> _Originally posted by wiz griz _


first you need something better than that if you want to be in a snow plow business, insted of that piddly [email protected]#6& You will need truck (whatever you want) and some real tires. For the snow plow you go to a snow plow shop and see what you like the best.

wiz griz


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Ok, guys, I think we ran him off of plowsite now.


----------



## bolensdriver (Oct 12, 2004)

Wow. I'm never on this site when funny topics happen  But at least today I got to laugh my ass off


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Bolens, not to be a dick but there is a topic of closing these old threads going right now.


----------



## Crumm (Nov 5, 2003)

Nothing like opening up a old wound just to see if it will fester up.


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

omg this is soooo funny..... i didnt read all the pages, just the first.... plus its not even a dodge, its a chevy, lol, even though im stating the obvious. but im dying laughing here, its soooo funny. thanks for bringing this thread to the top. lets hope this thread doesnt get deleted


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

I just read the whole thing and all i can say is , well theres not much to say about a guy plowing in reverse with a mini van. i wish i could see this, so when i die i can say ive seen it all.......


----------



## Hawkc01 (Oct 23, 2004)

Plow Master...how many PMs did you get today?  

This has been some good reading.

I wonder how many of you guys who fell for this, trailer their Harley's? Now that would be a great spoof topic. Ooops, that might too insensitive.

 Euphorians


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Hawkc01 said:


> Plow Master...how many PMs did you get today?


Probably none. He was banned 1-2-04 after only three days.


----------



## bolensdriver (Oct 12, 2004)

PlowMaster said:


> You know what...
> 
> They call me the PlowMaster because I do what I do, and I do it well while doing it all in reverse.
> 
> Alot of people in my town yell out "Thanks Plow Master!" and "Your The Best PlowMaster!"when I drive by in the snow and when I help them ou when their in a jam.


Those are the funniest parts in my opinion.


----------

